

Irrationality - Welcome Back to Silicon Valley - dkasper
http://gigaom.com/2010/11/12/irrationality-welcome-back-to-silicon-valley/

======
stretchwithme
With the Federal Reserve pumping so much liquidity, and with real estate not
sucking up all of the money in the world, its only natural that other
investment areas that have any chance of an upside are going to get more
investment. There are a lot of hedge funds who bet on the housing bubble
collapse who've got put their AIG payoffs to work.

In other words, what's going on in the valley IS a bubble. If its caused by
irrationality, its the irrationality in Washington DC.

